# Zack Khan on-stage with Jay, Ronnie, Kai, Phil, Victor, Branch, Wolf and Dex



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/pittsburgh_pro/index.php

Zack's a good bber but this should put it into perspective for people who think he's going to be mr o by next year


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Good find mate


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

has big ron had a tear in his left arm do you know?


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

lol @ Kai


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

alan87 said:


> has big ron had a tear in his left arm do you know?


No mate, before he even won the O he herniated a disc (or did something to his lower back) and has nerve damage that caused his left side (left arm and lat) to slowly atrophy (something like that anyway - that's the consensus). He won all his Os with a lat imbalance but it became more apparent towards the end.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> No mate, before he even won the O he herniated a disc (or did something to his lower back) and has nerve damage that caused his left side (left arm and lat) to slowly atrophy (something like that anyway - that's the consensus). He won all his Os with a lat imbalance but it became more apparent towards the end.


I remember reading about him doing something like that, didnt know anything of the atrophy though...surely them photos would put an end to the speculation that he wants to make a return at the O then...I mean obviously hes still an amazing bb but cant see him wanting to step out there anything other than the best he can be...?!

Edit: typo


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

alan87 said:


> I remember reading about him doing something like that, didnt know anything of the atrophy though...surely them photos would put an end to the speculation that he wants to make a return at the O then...I meant obviously hes still an amazing bb but cant see him wanting to step out there anything other than the best he can be...?!


He just loves competing I think mate, but I'm almost certain he won't do the O. It was just a way of spreading hype I think - last year he was 100% doing it, now he's like 25% lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Good to see a bit of humour!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/pittsburgh_pro/index.php
> 
> Zack's a good bber but this should put it into perspective for people who think he's going to be mr o by next year


Wow, really goes to show how different two people's opinions can be. For me it shows that he's in the top ten bodybuilders in the world, especially pics like this one:










For me, that's the best front double biceps on the planet.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Kai Greene is a bloody fool.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Wow, really goes to show how different two people's opinions can be. For me it shows that he's in the top ten bodybuilders in the world, especially pics like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


on another note...kai looks like hes just about to be sexually tortured! lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Kai Greene is a bloody fool.


He's different.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

I think Kai is hilarious :lol:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> I think Kai is hilarious :lol:


x2

He's brilliant + his legs are looking HUGE!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Wow, really goes to show how different two people's opinions can be. For me it shows that he's in the top ten bodybuilders in the world, especially pics like this one:


I wouldn't say he's anywhere near the top 10 yet mate, but the only way we'll see is if he actually qualifies for the O and competes. Anyway, no disrespect to Zack, he's our greatest chance of having another british mr o any time soon. My only point is that when he turned pro everyone was making out that he was bigger than all the other pros, all he needed to do was nail his conditioning and he'll be mr olympia. I think these pics show that he's years behind the top guys. Again, nothing wrong with that - he only turned pro recently - it just shows the difference between being the best at a national level show and being the best in the world though IMO


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wolf's legs look absolutely huge!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I normally like kai greene, but this is getting a bit out of hand now... Fair enough in solo posing but not comparisons.

Khan looks like a beast...

Wolf has put on even more mass...

Heath has exploded...

could be a v.interesting Mr.O.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> I wouldn't say he's anywhere near the top 10 yet mate, but the only way we'll see is if he actually qualifies for the O and competes. Anyway, no disrespect to Zack, he's our greatest chance of having another british mr o any time soon. My only point is that when he turned pro everyone was making out that he was bigger than all the other pros, all he needed to do was nail his conditioning and he'll be mr olympia. I think these pics show that he's years behind the top guys. Again, nothing wrong with that - he only turned pro recently - it just shows the difference between being the best at a national level show and being the best in the world though IMO


I completely disagree. :thumbup1:

The sheer fact he was asked to guest pose with the other elite pro's shows that those in-the-know agree more with me that you. :whistling: :lol:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> I normally like kai greene, but this is getting a bit out of hand now... Fair enough in solo posing but not comparisons.
> 
> Khan looks like a beast...
> 
> ...


 i do know what you mean, if it was Mr o or something id agree as itd undermine the efforts others have gone through and the seriousness of it...but this isnt the most serious posedown their gonna have so i think its all in good spirits.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

defdaz said:


> I completely disagree. :thumbup1:
> 
> The sheer fact he was asked to guest pose with the other elite pro's shows that those in-the-know agree more with me that you. :whistling: :lol:


Where do you see Khan placing in the 2010 Olympia then?


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe not Mr O for Zack just yet but he certainly is NOT years behind lol holdin his own well up there i would say...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> I normally like kai greene, but this is getting a bit out of hand now... Fair enough in solo posing but not comparisons.


He stood out, we're talking about him. Job done IMO.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

kahn wont make top 10 this year!!! imo


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

how old is zack khan out of curiousity?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bit premature discussing his Mr. O placing when he hasn't qualified yet. 

I just have a bit of an issue with all this Zack-bashing that's going on. Why do us Brits so delight in attacking those of us who manage to become successful? Are we all so selfish that we can't stand others doing well?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I completely disagree. :thumbup1:
> 
> The sheer fact he was asked to guest pose with the other elite pro's shows that those in-the-know agree more with me that you. :whistling: :lol:


LOL nice logic there! I think it's more to do with the hype on the forums mate - everyone's been talking about khan being the second coming ever since he turned pro, which is why I'm sure they invited him. Khan has a huuuuuuuuuge fan base, mostly because of the last few years at the british where he was like 22st on stage or something crazy like that. I'm just pointing out that there's a big difference to looking big at a national-level show in a small country and being a top O contender, which is what people have professed him to being. You can see the stark contrast in quality, dense muscle between him and vic for example.

Again, I'll re-state that I'm not dissing Zack - he holds his own very well for someone who's only recently turned pro. However, when compared to the seasoned veterans you can tell that he's only recently turned pro, which I think people need to realise.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Wow, really goes to show how different two people's opinions can be. For me it shows that he's in the top ten bodybuilders in the world, especially pics like this one:
> 
> For me, that's the best front double biceps on the planet.


A great front double bi, I'm not denying that. Just not a touch on ronnie when he was competing or phil Heath now imo

don't forget legs also count in a front double bi shot


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

kai's awesome, no harm in doing something different, adding some spice, and he has the body to back it up, proving he's not just a novelty

Khan looks awesome, and could go on to finals in Mr O, not sure when though

my twopenneth


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Bit premature discussing his Mr. O placing when he hasn't qualified yet.
> 
> I just have a bit of an issue with all this Zack-bashing that's going on. Why do us Brits so delight in attacking those of us who manage to become successful? Are we all so selfish that we can't stand others doing well?


LOL thought you might play that card. How many times to I have to say it - this isn't bashing zack, it's bashing people who prematurely think zack was ready to win the o as soon as he turned pro!

Sort of how richard dawkins bashes people who believe jesus had super powers while having nothing to say about jesus himself


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Bit premature discussing his Mr. O placing when he hasn't qualified yet.
> 
> I just have a bit of an issue with all this Zack-bashing that's going on. Why do us Brits so delight in attacking those of us who manage to become successful? Are we all so selfish that we can't stand others doing well?


You are wrong. Alistair is stating his opinion that many people overrate Khan and think he will walk it now he knows how to diet down. That isn't 'bashing' somebody. It is an appraisal of his physique when placed alongside the top pros and you can see the point he is trying to make if you take off your blinkers.

Zhak is incredible but I am sure he will admit he has a long way to go to yet.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Kai Greene is the noun for bodybuilding. A true champion. His mental approach is what has made him explode into the top 3 bber's in the world. If you've watched his overkill dvd you'll know that he has had it the hardest en route to the top. Mr O this year imo.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

roy said:


> kahn wont make top 10 this year!!! imo


Maybe, but why should that be expected of him anyway? He's only been a pro for 6 months; only a handful of people have managed to place top 10 at the O within a year of turning pro. In fact, has anyone? I know a few have placed top 2 in their first O, but that wasn't within a year of turning pro was it? I can only think of levrone who's done that (I think).


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

stri8ted2210 said:


> Kai Greene is the noun for bodybuilding. A true champion. His mental approach is what has made him explode into the top 3 bber's in the world. If you've watched his overkill dvd you'll know that he has had it the hardest en route to the top. Mr O this year imo.


What does "the noun for bodybuilding" mean?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Isn't bashing Zack? You said he's years behind the other pro's. If that isn't bashing I don't know what is? Ah well. I can't wait to see you Zack-bashers back-peddle ten to the dozen when he does the business.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

I cant see kahn ever being better then heath or kai.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> You are wrong. Alistair is stating his opinion that many people overrate Khan and think he will walk it now he knows how to diet down. That isn't 'bashing' somebody. It is an appraisal of his physique when placed alongside the top pros and you can see the point he is trying to make if you take off your blinkers.
> 
> Zhak is incredible but I am sure he will admit he has a long way to go to yet.


Cheers mate, that's exactly what I was saying


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Wonder how the US would like a Muslim winning the Olympia? Politics plays a part in it all for sure.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> You are wrong. Alistair is stating his opinion that many people overrate Khan and think he will walk it now he knows how to diet down. That isn't 'bashing' somebody. It is an appraisal of his physique when placed alongside the top pros and you can see the point he is trying to make if you take off your blinkers.
> 
> Zhak is incredible but I am sure he will admit he has a long way to go to yet.


Wow thanks LittleChris, glad you've told me I'm wrong. :lol:

Actually mate it's my opinion that this whole thread was posted to bash Zack whether you think I'm wrong or not.

I could start a positive thread - 'Zack guest poses with the elite and holds his own!' but hey that's not the way us Brits do it, is it?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Isn't bashing Zack? You said he's years behind the other pro's. If that isn't bashing I don't know what is? Ah well. I can't wait to see you Zack-bashers back-peddle ten to the dozen when he does the business.


Yeah he's years behind the other pros that are guest posing right there. Dude you're being crazy - he's just turned pro, the others have been top placers for years! If he wasn't years behind I'd be worried about the standard of the top contendors tbh! Look at the difference in his quads compared to wolf or vic; check the pics on the link posted up and you'll see the difference in thickness too 

OF COURSE it's gonna take years to go from a new pro to being as good as Jay cutler!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Kai's great...shakes things up and sticks out. It's not mockery at all, he's gone through everything the other competitors have, if not more.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Kai's great...shakes things up and sticks out. It's not mockery at all, he's gone through everything the other competitors have, if not more.


Agreed, which is why i think its okay on a guest pose...not the kind of thing id like to see on the olympia stage though tbh...either way though...awesome physique...IMO a future Mr O no doubt (just my opinion though before anyone jumps me) lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Best to wait till the actual olympia, then we can see whos good enough for the win tbh, amazing what people look like when they get to comp shape.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

alan87 said:


> Agreed, which is why i think its okay on a guest pose...not the kind of thing id like to see on the olympia stage though tbh...either way though...awesome physique...IMO *a future Mr O no doubt* (just my opinion though before anyone jumps me) lol


LOL I'm not gonna jump you mate, but "no doubt" seems ridiculously certain. How can you possibly know that for an absolute fact (which is what you're claiming)?


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL I'm not gonna jump you mate, but "no doubt" seems ridiculously certain. How can you possibly know that for an absolute fact (which is what you're claiming)?


haha just the way i speak mate, i exaggerate things... When i say mr o no doubt...i actually mean...i think he`ll become mr o one day lol...just get a bit overexcited lmao


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

He's an absolute unit yes, but still look's like a complete cock :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Wolf is looking bloody good, hope he does better this year


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

alan87 said:


> haha just the way i speak mate, i exaggerate things... When i say mr o no doubt...i actually mean...i think he`ll become mr o one day lol...just get a bit overexcited lmao


Ah fair play mate 



Kezz said:


> Wolf is looking bloody good, hope he does better this year


We get to found out in a few days mate! :beer:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL thought you might play that card. How many times to I have to say it - this isn't bashing zack, it's bashing people who prematurely think zack was ready to win the o as soon as he turned pro!
> 
> Sort of how richard dawkins bashes people who believe jesus had super powers while having nothing to say about jesus himself


this is surely the poorest analogy ever


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

alan87 said:


> i do know what you mean, if it was Mr o or something id agree as itd undermine the efforts others have gone through and the seriousness of it...but this isnt the most serious posedown their gonna have so i think its all in good spirits.


I know it's all in good spirits but to keep on doing sh*t like this almost all the time is tedious to say the least... the guys a beast, he should be letting his body do the talking.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> I know it's all in good spirits but to keep on doing sh*t like this almost all the time is *tedious* to say the least... the guys a beast, he should be letting his body do the talking.


Lighten up, his body is doing the talking... :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Lighten up, his body is doing the talking... :thumb:


Believe me mate he's one of my favourite's, his posing is very entertaining, but having these quirks to the routine all the time somewhat numbs the senses time after time.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

kai green is gay as **** lol. but hes a great bodybuilder, one of my favourites, even if he does sex citrus fruits and gets fruity with other men


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Money talks ...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Believe me mate he's one of my favourite's, his posing is very entertaining, but having these quirks to the routine all the time somewhat numbs the senses time after time.


Fair enough, IMO it's refreshing, it brings attention to his physique and gets people watching on his side. 



BigDom86 said:


> kai green is gay as **** lol. but hes a great bodybuilder, one of my favourites, *even if he does sex citrus fruits and gets fruity with other men*


I was innocent to this until Ian told me about it... :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a link for the vid :thumbup1:

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2010-pittsburgh-championships/2924-guest-posing-posedown-at-pittsburgh-pro.html


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers Rob, awesome stuff.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

wolf looks good doesnt he hopefully he will do some damage this year


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

I just think it's awesome that we have someone on stage with these guys! :thumb:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Wonder how the US would like a Muslim winning the Olympia? Politics plays a part in it all for sure.


WOW statement of the year WTF!!!! didn't know bodybuilding was based on what religious background your from????? Quite funny all these years I though their were judged on their physique mmmmm...where that rulebook??


----------



## Arnoldas (May 1, 2010)

Everyone's massive as hell..


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

amjad.khan said:


> WOW statement of the year WTF!!!! didn't know bodybuilding was based on what religious background your from????? Quite funny all these years I though their were judged on their physique mmmmm...where that rulebook??


Err tbf mate it's a completely subjective sport. If they were just judged on their physiques then there wouldn't be so many controversial decisions (e.g. 1980, 2007)


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

exactly....people even say in 1979 when zane won it ahead of mentzer it was because zane is jewish, as is Weider. It's the same with Arnold as he was Weider's Prodigy and as Haney was a Weider athlete he got his feet in the door easier.....prejudice and pre-concieved notions go a long way in a sport thats hardly impartial..

on another note flex lewis was here in sydney for the fitness expo a few days back and i asked him about zack's chances and even he said if he's allowed to be judged fairly he will do pretty well..


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

chris88 said:


> exactly....people even say in 1979 when zane won it ahead of mentzer it was because zane is jewish, as is Weider. It's the same with Arnold as he was Weider's Prodigy and as Haney was a Weider athlete he got his feet in the door easier.....prejudice and pre-concieved notions go a long way in a sport thats hardly impartial..
> 
> on another note flex lewis was here in sydney for the fitness expo a few days back and i asked him about zack's chances and even he said if he's allowed to be judged fairly he will do pretty well..


I do think though, if there was any prejudice towards zack then he wouldn't have been the only up and coming pro to be invited to guest pose with the top level guys


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

never mind zack, i think this is a much more pleasing physique to look at

http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/pittsburgh_pro/nathalia_melo/index.php


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Oh yes, i agree.

Zack who? :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't see why wider wouldn't like zack ?!

he signed to flex as soon as he started to get known, so clearly uncle joe likes him.


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

is it true wolfs doingt he ny pr?any one think hes behind?


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> I can't see why wider wouldn't like zack ?!
> 
> he signed to flex as soon as he started to get known, so clearly uncle joe likes him.


im not saying he dosen't...but most people are with weider now anyway where as only a few were back in the older days...a few people have said that dennis wolf wont take the top gong as long as he's an MD athlete...not sure how true it is but wolf also needs to be in shape to win haha.. (hopefully he is!)


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> never mind zack, i think this is a much more pleasing physique to look at
> 
> http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/pittsburgh_pro/nathalia_melo/index.php


 :thumb: mmmm very nice


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> never mind zack, i think this is a much more pleasing physique to look at
> 
> http://contests.flexonline.com/contests/2010/pittsburgh_pro/nathalia_melo/index.php


your actions have just given this man an erection.

How do you feel about that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

amjad.khan said:


> WOW statement of the year WTF!!!! didn't know bodybuilding was based on what religious background your from????? Quite funny all these years I though their were judged on their physique mmmmm...where that rulebook??


so you think there are no politics in Pro Bodybuilding then?? very naive of you mate.....

Zack held his own on that stage nothing more nothing less, he will be the first to tell people to let him qualify for the Mr O before they are giving him the trophy


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> your actions have just given this man an erection.
> 
> How do you feel about that?


Lmao, your posts crack me up :lol:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Wonder how the US would like a Muslim winning the Olympia? Politics plays a part in it all for sure.


Yet another moronic comment from yourself with no idea at all.

1983 mr olympia = samir bannout from lebanon, not just muslim but an arabic country. Didnt seem to effect his placing when he won!

Zack is british, he represents GB. Religion has nothing to do with it, nasser el sanbaty is muslim, he was one of the most liked and respected amongst the pro ranks and won grand prix's and other pro events.

Think!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Yet another moronic comment from yourself with no idea at all.
> 
> 1983 mr olympia = samir bannout from lebanon, not just muslim but an arabic country. Didnt seem to effect his placing when he won!
> 
> ...


So you think that there is no possibility whatsoever that one or more judges might allow their own political/religious views to impact their voting ? :stupid:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

strange_days said:


> So you think that there is no possibility whatsoever that one or more judges might allow their own political/religious views to impact their voting ? :stupid:


There's probs a small chance but any judge who did wouldn't be worth his salt. Muslim isn't the only race anyway; this is America we're talking about and the two longest reigning Olympias have been chocolate daddies so go figure


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all too subjective to comment and compare.

1) they are not in contest shape

2) you dont know who's taking some 'down time' from the sauce

3) bad angles to draw comparison.

for zack to be called up to guest pose with that bunch is an achievement in itself, shows he is getting the publicity he will need


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

to be fair he doesnt look out of place . as stated they are all out of shape so you cant tell anything.

zack in the big boys class and flex lewis under 202 are our best hopes, so we will have to see come contest day before really judging how him against others


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Yet another moronic comment from yourself with no idea at all.
> 
> 1983 mr olympia = samir bannout from lebanon, not just muslim but an arabic country. Didnt seem to effect his placing when he won!
> 
> ...


to be fair the Littletool may have a point, since 9/11 maybe there may be predujices, no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

just out of curiosity who were the two pale white ukm members that got dragged on to guest pose? :whistling:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Wow, really goes to show how different two people's opinions can be. For me it shows that he's in the top ten bodybuilders in the world, especially pics like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome find mate, shows zack does deserve to be up there but he aint beating any of them yet. check out kai!! awesome as ever. thing that strikes me the most....how HUGE is dennis wolf looking!!!!!!!!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mate thats a great find there al

some monster looking fella's there. but i see what you mean, zack is a awsome body builder. would be great to see a british mr o, but the other lads are certainly making that hard work for him.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all too subjective to comment and compare.
> 
> 1) they are not in contest shape
> 
> ...


thats a good comment to be fair.

zack certainly does have the figue to become mr o, if he nails it and keeps on board.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Testaholic said:


> awesome find mate, shows zack does deserve to be up there but he aint beating any of them yet. check out kai!! awesome as ever. thing that strikes me the most....how HUGE is dennis wolf looking!!!!!!!!


comic book proportions - he looks photoshopped


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

strange_days said:


> So you think that there is no possibility whatsoever that one or more judges might allow their own political/religious views to impact their voting ? :stupid:


There is a possibility that anyone could be racist in any field in life. But we dont instantly assume that if someone is of a certain race/religion they will be prejudice against do we?

So why in bodybuilding?

You realise that the judges are probably from all ifbb countries, the ifbb worlds are held in qatar/middle east and some of the top officials are from that region.

Its like saying at the beginning of a football match 'the ref might not like him because hes muslim'. Who says that? No one.

The ifbb already have given the mr olympia title to samir bannout from lebanon, theyve given it to sergio oliva from cuba!! The americans arent exactly fond of the cubans are they, esspecially in late 60's when he won.

Again ... THINK!!

You are accusing the ifbb of being racist. The ifbb is made up of all officials from around the world, the mr olympia is their most prestiguous event. Never before have they ever been questioned regarding race/religion.

Weve had oliva, dickerson, haney, coleman who are black, sergii is cuban as well! Weve had franco who is italian from med background, bannout is lebanese, arnold austrian.

They hardly look like a prejudice organisation do they?

There might be other factors involved but racism has never been an issur in the ifbb, that is apparent just by looking at the records.

THINK!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Do i think zack will win the mr olympia?

No.

Do i think he can get top 6 and be in final posedowns.

Yes.

Genetically he is up against guys the same age as him but better structures:

kai, heath, centopani.

Wolf is only a couple years older as well.

He is behind those guys in development and structural shape as well.

I can not see him beating heath, kai, wolf or centopani if im honest. As zack improves so to will the others as well.

When cutler retires and dexter will also retire as well, i could quite easily see zack go for top 6 place in the mr o in 2-3 years time. However he is gonna be mixing it up there with wolf, heath, centopani and greene.

I think he will do better than ernie taylor did, i think he can crack top 6 anf maybe top 3 one year, but just my opinion i dont think he has the structure to win, there are guys with better genetics for shape/structure than him who are same age and also ahead in development and conditioning.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

also consdieirng that theres seven or more judges you would need all of them to conspire against someone to affect the result and that sort of thing would surely then become public knowledge some how - you only need one judge to squeel after all

whilst one judge may have bias the whole point of seven judges is to eradicate this no?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

What really stood out for me was that Zack was the only one who didn't have a bloated waist (gh gut etc. whatever you want to call it), even compared to Wolf who's almost contest ready.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Sh*t Ray Mysterio as put some serious mass on


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Zacks Bouble biceps shot is insane. Id love to see them all up there in show condition!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one can make any comparison unless they was all in the same shape doing the same pose......


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Blimey Brittbb, i respect everyone's opinions but shouting THINK at people is a bit off.

Calm down dear!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> Blimey Brittbb, i respect everyone's opinions but shouting THINK at people is a bit off.
> 
> Calm down dear!


speak up i cant hear you


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

H22civic said:


> Zacks Bouble biceps shot is insane. Id love to see them all up there in show condition!


That bouble biceps pose, shows em off everytime :thumb:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

> *and i do think zack is top three for shape v structrue*
> 
> *
> pakistani small bones*
> ...


1. Age:

Zack is 30.

You're right freeman is 42 or 43 odd. But he isnt improving anymore. Hes past his peak now.

The reason i mention zack's age is his longetivity as a top pro bodybuilder. He has around 10 years.

In that 10 years he will also be against the likes of:

Kai 31, heath 30, wolf 31, centopani 29, and roelly winklaar is also young so is lionel beyeke.

So they all have 10 years (if we presume roughly each pro bodybuilder starts to decline after the age of 40, at least, they dont improve that much.)

Within that 10 year period to find his peak, he will be up against kai, heath, wolf, evan, lionel and roelly.

Phil seems to be improving each year.

Kai seems to be improving each year.

Evan seems to be improving each year.

We will see if wolf has improved next week when he steps on stage again.

Roelly and lionel are both young and new, so presumabley they are improving as well.

Then there are the likes of:

Victor (you say 'nothing special'), yet vic won the arnold twice, beating dexter, hes been injured and last year was off form, lets see him this year.

Branch.

Jay (beats zack no contest, an on form cutler beats everyone right now).

This is my take.

Vic, dex, jay and branch are older, mid to late 30's. So they will retire before the rest. Zack is in the younger bunch.

2.Zack's shape and structure:

I dont think he has a small bone structure at all. I think zack has medium/large bone structure. He does have large muscle bellies though, this i agree with.

However he lacks finesse in his muscles, detail, not just from conditioning. Look at zack's abs, he doesnt have deep hard cut seperated abs, this will be something he needs to work on. Whereas look at heath, greene, cutler, d jackson, vic's abs and midsection...billowing abdominal muscles.

Zack's are more flat, there is less development and seperation in the abdominal region.

His arms are excellent. I dont think he takes the likes of heath and greene on arms though, id say they were pretty simmilar. Zack's are bigger as he is taller and has a bigger frame.

Heath is like the new flex wheeler. You are right in saying he has a poor structure, however his small structure also gives him massive billowing muscle bellies that jut right out. He also nails his condition and has a very pleasing shape. Therefore i put heath's shape above zack, but i agree zack can add more mass and with time has the potential to overtake heath as heath has limited frame structure.

I believe kai has superior frame structure to both of them though.

Same with evan.

Wolf has better structure but zack has nicer arms than wolf, having said that wolf is more complete and also further ahead in development than zack is.

An on form vic martinez (like when he came 2nd to jay at 07 olympia or when he won arnold in 07)...im not even gonna go there, a prime vic martinez destroys the zack khan we saw at the british title. More aesthetic, better condition, better shape and ratios.

3. Zack's placing at the british and perspective in current bodybuilding:

Zack beat alvin in the shw's, he won the overall. I was there, some people thought alvin should have won, others thought zack. I thought zack just edged it slightly on condition so deserved the win and overall.

Let's put this in perspective now:

Zack narrowly beats a peak alvin.

A peak alvin (infact better condition) also entered the arnold amateurs in 09 and came 5th. He got beaten by roelly (who won the whole show) and lioenal beyeke who got second, lionel also won the mr universe title that year as well.

So, how does the zack khan we saw at the british compare to roelly winklaar?

Imo, i say right now, peak for peak (zack british vs roelly arnold), roelly beats him. Considering that roelly beat alvin small quite comfortably and the decission between zack and alvin was narrow. Based also on condition and shape/overall package, i say roelly takes zack.

I think that zack could probably beat lionel beyeke though.

So right now, my personal opinion is that amongst the simmilar age bodybuilders (this is relevant as they all have approx 10 more years longetivity at top flight) he is below:

1. Evan

2. Kai

3. Heath

4. Wolf

5. Winklaar

There is also cedric mcmillan to consider as well who won the npc last year.

This is without the likes of branch, dexter, jay and victor.

How will zack fair upto the top 5 above i mentioned in contest? We will have to wait and see.

Based on his showing at the british, he narrowly beat alvin. Yet roelly comfortably beat alvin at the arnold earlier in the year. I put zack in 6th below the 5 i mentioned above.

Zack is a great bodybuilder and has great potential, hes also a very nice friendly guy and i give him plenty of props, he definately deserved to win the british title last year. He holds his own in the off season against the best in the world AND HE ALSO BELONGS ON THE SAME STAGE AS THEM.

But anyone who says he will beat phil heath, kai green, dennis wolf or evan centopani this year or next...i cant agree with that.

Some people are also presuming that zack is going to keep improving, what if he doesnt keep improving? What if he cant get more seperation/striation in his muscles, what if he cant get that granite hardness necessary at the elite level? Only time will tell.

Like i said, i believe he can crack the top 3 at olympia, im just being honest but i dont believe he could win it. Would be good for him to prove me wrong though. However hes a great bodybuilder and hes british, the best chance we have, so i support him and hope he does well.

What annoys me is this pressure being built up on him. If we look at the americans, they just do their thing. Evan, phil, kai...turning pro, far less pressure and talk. Yet zack wins the british and all of a sudden people are saying he will beat guys like vic martinez on stage???!!!!

Ok, this is what vic martinez looked like last arnold (after just recovering from injury), nothing special eh?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Where did you get that kai is 31 mate? Every web source I can find has him at 34; 35 in a couple of months. He's therefore closer to Jay's age than zack's 

Oh yeah and I thought that "vic's nothing special" was a retarded and ignorant comment so I'm with you there mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bizarre, for me Zack's supposed 'under-developed' abs are a major plus compared to all the gh guts the other guys have.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this thread was designed to basically p1ss on the chips of anyone who is hopeful of Khan winning Mr O some day.

But bear this in mind, we're british, and we love supporting no hopers!

(not that Khan isn't right up there, i reckon he could do it at some point)

so do your worst!!!!

below are some cases in point.



















if we can pin hope on these guys, surely we can be hopeful of this!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Bizarre, for me Zack's supposed 'under-developed' abs are a major plus compared to all the gh guts the other guys have.


Who has a gh gut?

Vic? No.

Heath? No.

Wolf? No.

Centopani? No

Winklaar? No

Beyeke? No

Yamagishi? No

D jackson? No

Perhaps cutler suffers from a gh gut, his waist is naturally wide. Kai green also seems to be developing one, however he had it under control at the arnold when he beat heath and won.

So you're saying you think khan has a better midsection than d jackson, vic martinez, centopani and heath?

Jujst goes to show how people's opinions differ so greatly in bodybuilding, the fact that people almost see completely different things when looking at competitors. Look at victor on the far right, you can not possibly compare khan (at the british) to victor, the difference in flow, the shape and structure, how complete they both are, proportionwise etc.

One thing that really annoys me is the hype that people create. Everyone is setting zack up to fall, fall big time. GIVE ZACK TIME AND HE WILL DELIVER!!! Do not start blasting on about him as if hes going to storm the pro ranks and win olympia within 2 years, it will be a big dissapointment. Give zack 3-5 years and he will be right up there in top 6 and maybe top 3 placing at olympia, he can potentially be a complete elite level top 3 pro by the time he is 34-35. THIS IS ROUGHLY WHEN MOST PRO'S REACH PRETTY MUCH THEIR OVERALL DEVELOPMENT, OR NEAR ENOUGH PEAK. Wait and see how he improves, give him time and im sure he will represent GB very well and do everyone including himself proud! But for now, i cant see why people are hyping him up as if he will storm the pro ranks within 1 year, just isnt gonna happen and then everyone will criticise. Zack HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME AN ELITE TOP 3 PRO, but allow him to keep on developing and improving over the next 3-5 years.

By the way, here are there shocking gh guts:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate why are you getting angry? You're entitled to your opinion, just as the rest of us are entitled to ours. As for distended guts, maybe go back to the first page and check the picture out where zack's doing the FDB pose and tell me how many distended guts there are in that photo.  Especially compared to Zack who's as off-season as any of them.

Check out my previous posts, I've never once stated Zack's going to be the next Mr. O. I've only ever defended him from those who can't stand any other brits doing well. I'm only going by how he looks to me and I personally love his physique. I don't think that is a crime. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Mate why are you getting angry? You're entitled to your opinion, just as the rest of us are entitled to ours. As for distended guts, maybe go back to the first page and check the picture out where zack's doing the FDB pose and tell me how many distended guts there are in that photo.  Especially compared to Zack who's as off-season as any of them.
> 
> Check out my previous posts, I've never once stated Zack's going to be the next Mr. O. I've only ever defended him from those who can't stand any other brits doing well. I'm only going by how he looks to me and I personally love his physique. I don't think that is a crime. :lol:


Havnt you learnt that some people opinion on here is gospel?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Mate why are you getting angry? You're entitled to your opinion, just as the rest of us are entitled to ours. As for distended guts, maybe go back to the first page and check the picture out where zack's doing the FDB pose and tell me how many distended guts there are in that photo.  Especially compared to Zack who's as off-season as any of them.
> 
> Check out my previous posts, I've never once stated Zack's going to be the next Mr. O. I've only ever defended him from those who can't stand any other brits doing well. I'm only going by how he looks to me and I personally love his physique. I don't think that is a crime. :lol:


Not getting angry mate. Caps lock was to emphasise a point, not me getting angry lol.

Look at the pix i posted up, they are the 'gh guts' you mentioned in contest mode. You cant compare people off season and say who has a gh gut, the amount of food they will be eating will bloat them anyway. It is off season, come contest time they all have their individual lines and shape.

I agree with dutch regarding evan. I think he has the most pleasing shape and structure, only 29 years old. A 5ft 11 anf 250 lbs shredded physique. I think in a few years, evan at 260 lbs shredded will look incredible!


----------

